# Can anesthesia/neuter cause diarrhea?



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Toby's been a handful today. His morning stool was really soft, but not watery, so I wasn't too concerned. 
He had started whimpering though in addition to being restless today, so I called the vet because I thought he might be in pain. They told me to increase his pain medication to 3x a day from 2x. The incision isn't red and in less swollen than when he came home yesterday, so they didn't think there was a problem. 

Within 30 minutes of hanging up, I took him out and he had diarrhea. There wasn't much, but he just went spot to spot to do it. Sorry for the nasty details. 

Is this normal for him to have diarrhea? I'm hesitant to call the vet right back because I think the assistant had to interrupt him twice to ask questions for me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont think it is too unusual if Toby is one that gets nervous. I would keep a close eye, if it continues into this evening I wouls call the vet before they close.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ani, the pain meds could also be giving him some runs along with anastesia. I wouldn't worry too much unless it continues past tomorrow.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I bet between the pain meds and the stress, it's been enough to upset his little tummy. Is he eating a little with the pain meds? I would think that would help. 

Glad that the redness and swelling is going down! I bet by tomorrow he'll be well on the road to wellville!

Beverly


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

He's been trying to play tonight. He keeps dropping toys at my feet and looking at me like "I want to play fetch Mom, why are you ignoring me?!" 

He was hungry last night and this morning. Dinner was a little slower, but it may also have been because I gave him some rice, hoping to stop the diarrhea. He only ate a little so no #2 yet. I guess the fact that digestion has slowed is a good sign. 

It's frustrating when he whines and seems like he's in pain and it's also frustrating when he wants to play, but can't. Ugh! I'm glad I don't have go through this again!

Thanks for the replies. You're all keeping me sane.  


I suppose I should look on the bright side though. If he's running around, shaking toys, and wanting to play, he must be feeling much much better.


----------

